# Feeder's Supply .. you suck.



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

so i just wanted to share my weekend... cause i'm bummed and frustrated and sad... Soooo i went to Feeder's Supply to get some rattie food and stuff .. and i was looking and they had a ratty .. he was cute .. it said above his cage something along the lines of "_Hi, i'm a 7 month of rat, i was a pet in an elementary school class and i bit a couple of children. The Feeder's Supply staff has played with me and i have not bitten anyone yet. so now i am here looking for a permanent home. I am a penny to anyone who wants me- no i will not be sold as snake food, i will probably kill your snake anyway"_ and then under that a note that said "_Yes i bite, do not stick your fingers in my cage"_ .. so i sat down .. and started to talk to the little guy to try and get him to come out ... and he did .. and he was so cute.. so i talked to the lady and she let me hold him, he was a complete cuddly sweetheart who just needed a little love ... BUT he looked like he might have a little bit of blood around his nose .. so i told the lady i would LOVE to adopt him but i have to be sure that he is healthy first, i have two other ratties he would be introduced to, and i would prefer not to medicate and vet 3 rats .. so she took my name and number and said they'd call me ... the next day i called them and they gave me the complete and total run around. first they told me he wasn't sick that he was stressed .. then i was told that he hadn't come from an elementary school but a home with other rats and that he didn't get along with other rats .. and i'm so frustrated cause i wanted to give the little baby a home, and he was so sweet and i feel so bad for the little guy ... so there i'm done ... rant over. i hate feeders. .. i'd even picked the little guy a name out


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Your just gonna give up? I'm not sure what your saying here? If you really want to help this guy and can help this guy then it shouldnt be a prob if you take it to the vet. If he was healthy and you adopted him and he ended up getting something later you would still have to take him to the vet regardless. Plus before you add him to your pair you have to do the proper quarantine and introductions. His previous owners may not have taken those steps and just threw him in with some other rats and thats why they didn't get along. With proper care and procedures it could be possible. But there are some rats that just don't get along with others in rare cases where they have to be lone rats. If you feel strongly about this lil guy and if you really feel you can handle another then I say go for it! But if not since they are only given him away as a pet I'm sure there are lots of other loving homes he could go to. Kind if shady that they would make up the story about the school though...wierd


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

You know their mucus is red, right? I thought my rats had blood on their nose the first time I saw it, but it was just .. er, rat snot.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Rats produce porphyrin. Causing the red around the eyes or nose. A little is ok. But they also can overproduce porphyrin when they are stressed, ill, or poorly fed. It can also be a sign of diseases too. The rat should be checked out by a vet. Just to be on the safe side.

Heres a good few Links:
http://www.ratbehavior.org/porphyrin.htm
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pet-Rats-3537/2008/2/Red-stuff-only-symptom.htm

Theres lots of Info about it out there. Just Google it


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wait!!! another question ... he's 7months old .. my guys are about the same age .. would they get along ?? i've heard older introductions are harder to do ... ?


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wait!!! another question ... he's 7months old .. my guys are about the same age .. would they get along ?? i've heard older introductions are harder to do ... ?


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

It might be a little harder, especially with them all being males and a little more aggressive, possibly (seeing other male rats as rivals and such, especially if none are neutered), but with patience, there shouldn't be any reason you should be able to introduce them all.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

sooooooooo
i have another question .... i went .. and i got him .. and well .. he just bit me. .. it's prolly my fault i stuck my finger in his cage .. since he's used to being with elementary school kids i can understand his frustration .. but what can i do or should i do? if everytime someone gets near his cage if he bites ... ??


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

also .. i forgot to mention .. when he's out of his cage he's perfectly sweet .. loves to be held and pet and has never shown and aggression out of his cage .. but he attacks things you stick in his cage through the bars.. which is going to create a problem when i try to open his cage .. cause i kinda have to stick my fingers in to pull at it ... any ideas or anything anyone?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Knowing his history, that he was kept in a classroom with children, it's very possible he suffered some abuse - kids poking him with things through the bars, which is why he started biting things that came in, including fingers. Rats who have been fed treats through cage bars also start biting fingers, thinking they're food.

Is there any way you could alter the door of the cage so you don't have to stick your fingers in to open it?


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i'm not sure .. i'm going to try ... i just don't know how to get him to calm down a little .. and start to get better ... i love him and i wanted to adopt him .. i knew he wasn't perfect - i didn't want him to be .. but i don't know how to help the little guy start to be able to have fun and lovie and be a rat ...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

get some heavy duty gloves to wear whenever you have to open his cage. i have a biter, and she takes a good chunk out of my fingers at least once a week, but i just live with it. she never attacks the other rats, just anyone who is silly enough to put their fingers near her without sufficient warning.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Sounds like a "typical" cage-aggressive rat and given his past, I'd say he's had one too many encounters with little hands shoving into his house.  Poor thing.

Cage aggression is something that may be "fixable" with a lot of time and patience, but it depends on a lot of factors such as age, the situation that may have caused the aggression, etc. The BEST way to "fix" the problem is neutering, but that is not a for-sure cure. If you do get this boy, I suggest getting him neutered ASAP.

We take in cage-aggressive rats from time to time and have had 2 of our own, and the best advice I have to give is:

1) Do NOT give him a reason to bite! No fingers/food/treats given through the bars of the cage. None. Ever. If you can't rig a cage so that he can't get to your fingers when opening the door, then you'll want to think of something else. From experience, cage aggressive rats WILL find a way to get to you. One of the rescue boys got me while I was holding the *outside* of the cage... I still don''t know how he managed. 

2) Allow him to walk out of his cage on his own (into your hands, or - especially at first - into a box, carrier, overturned igloo, etc), do NOT attempt to pick him up while he's in the cage. If you absolutely must, then use gloves or a thick towel. Beware when putting fingers and hands inside the cage.

They are often very sweet while outside the cage, it is strictly a territorial thing to some rats. That said, I encourage neutering for another reason... The chances of him getting another with other rats is much higher when neutered. 

Also, if you take the little man in, I highly suggest having a separate-location 3-week quarantine, since you have no idea what he's been exposed to.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok - well i did get him - i have him 'quarantined' but it's not in completely separate air space ... he's in another part of the room in the bottom of a closet that i leave open from time to time.. i'm trying to not stick my hand in - not get another little nip - if i do decide to get him neutered - my other 2 rats that i already have (which i raised from babies and are totally lovey) are not neutered .. will that cause a problem ..?


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

bmwing01 said:


> Ok - well i did get him - i have him 'quarantined' but it's not in completely separate air space ... he's in another part of the room in the bottom of a closet that i leave open from time to time.. i'm trying to not stick my hand in - not get another little nip - if i do decide to get him neutered - my other 2 rats that i already have (which i raised from babies and are totally lovey) are not neutered .. will that cause a problem ..?


 It might only if your other two rats start to see him as a threat. Because they are not neutered they may still get territorial. Even if the other guy doesn't. But everyones rats are different. Yours may get along really well.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Argh...bmwing, I got a pair of himalayan girls from a Feeder's Supply in Louisville, could be the same one. 

They were _definitely_ the most under-socialized rats I have ever encountered. LoL, and that's a nice way to put it. I know how you feel, just be patient...it took a good 3-4 months, but now the two are doing just fine (finally!). We actually had to get one spayed, and that helped a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

thank you! i made an appointment to take him to get neutered on friday .. it's actually the vet you recommended! Yeah he's certainly gonna need some time and lots of love ... i'm a little concerned about adding him in with my other two boys before he's okay with me first ... but i'm roaming around in the dark about how to 're-socialize' him .. so we'll see ... anything anyone can say about the process is a lot of help!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's great, which vet are you going to, the one in Salem or the one in New Albany? We took Matoska to Dr. Hollis in New Albany, and she did a fantastic job! She actually owns three rats.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you! I'm so glad he has found a good home, he sounds like an unintentionally abused little guy that just needs some love and rehabilitation, and you sound up for the job! good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i'm taking him to Dr.Hollis, they told me she had 3 rats when i called! i'm excited to have a vet that i feel like cares about the little guys =) I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes, i bet i'll be hard on him, i mean any procedure would be but i hope he gets better and looses some of that aggressive edge he has .. he's a real sweety when he wants to be =)


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

So just an update ..... first off here is my little Jude so everyone can see him =) 









Second .. Jude went to get neutered today - so far he's doing very well ... i think because i HAD to get him out today and cuddle him he's been doing VERY well today .. he's been sleeping in my lap and on my tummy .. is that okay post-procedure? the vet didn't say much about what to and not to do ... i'm not being rough with him by any means but just cuddling and comforting ..


----------



## Cameron (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey there

You guys are SOOOOOO lucky to have all these types of rat. in newzealand we only have the basics


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Whatever makes your little man happy, but be prepared for him needing to rest as well. They often sleep off and on after surgeries, probably from the anesthetic.  He should be much better tomorrow  He's delightful


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

Our rat Mindy mistakes fingers for food and is sometimes territorial if you spook her in her cage (pulling her out). I started offering her my finger and when she'd go to bite i'd make a loud noise and tap her nose... not enough to cause her serious pain, but to get the point across that i'm going to make a horrible sound and cause you a little discomfort if you bite my finger. She has yet to even think about grabbing at fingers again, and is not spooked at all by the ordeal... still a big loving, fat, fluff ball


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i dunno if i fully understand the cartoon =/


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

AWE!!!! He's so cute I am so glad to hear he is in good hands now.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad the surgery went ok! He's a darling, by the way, no wonder you couldn't leave him.  Dr. Hollis told me that the main thing they shouldn't do the day of the surgery is anything "acrobatic", and she told me to take out levels from the cage that evening. Other than that, they're fast healers. How's he doing today?


----------



## LittleL (Aug 8, 2007)

Ahh is a real nice post, im glad you went back and got him... dont think i could have left him there either....


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

He's been doing great - i think because he HAD to come out to go to the vet and everything he's getting used to it, and starting to realize that i'm good! ... I wish Dr. Hollis would have told me that!... he's got a shelf in his cage .. it's not too high, and he uses the ramp .. but still =/ i feel like a bad rat mommy. Then again he's still running like normal sooo ... i love my little guy .. no more biting since the first day, only a cuddly little lap rat .. i hope my other ratties don't taint him into being a naughty little mischievous boy!


----------

